# Faun Fursuit?



## English Wolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey,

Any english fursuiters on here?

I want to know a rough price, and build time for a faun fursuit.

It would just be the digigrade legs and hooves and possibly some elbow length fur gloves with hooves.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 1, 2009)

What, kinda similar to this?


----------



## English Wolf (Nov 2, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> What, kinda similar to this?


 
Yes, but for mine there would be no shoes/accessories, just the furry legs and hooves and I want all black fur, so no airbrushing needed


----------

